# Frontline Medic, Gerber, and AMR...



## Raquel (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone ever interviewed with any of these So-Cal companies? I have interviews with these and wanna be prepared....advice?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 22, 2011)

Check out the Employment section of the forum for threads on interview advice.


----------



## Raquel (Jul 22, 2011)

*Gerber, Frontline Medic, AMR*

Has anyone ever interviewed with any of these So-Cal companies? I have interviews with these and wanna be prepared....advice?


----------



## daveathlon (Jul 22, 2011)

I have, they said I was too awesome to be in the same room as them and sent me away while I fixed my halo and proceeded out the door.


----------



## Raquel (Jul 22, 2011)

daveathlon said:


> I have, they said I was too awesome to be in the same room as them and sent me away while I fixed my halo and proceeded out the door.



story of my life


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 23, 2011)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stay away from Gerber, Amr is decent, don't know to much about the other one but in this economy take what you can.


----------



## Raquel (Jul 24, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Stay away from Gerber, Amr is decent, don't know to much about the other one but in this economy take what you can.



whatve you heard about gerber?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 24, 2011)

Use the search and look for Gerber.  Nobody has anything good to say about Gerber. From what iv experienced before I quite was all lies and they are about to lose the Torrance contract so they will be mostly IFTs except Santa Monica but like I said in this economy take what you can dispite the lies and deception. If you like posting all day making crap and not having Managment care Gerber is the place. Just my 2 cents


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 26, 2011)

try Pacific (OC) or Bowers (LA), IMO best IFT non 911. good uniforms, rigs aren't too bad either compared to others you see on the road, and schedules can be super flexible with school 

CARE or Doctors for 911.

good luck.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Jul 27, 2011)

i wouldn't doubt if bowers is still hiring. just got 4 new rigs, and heard they will add more shifts because they have been turning down calls and seem understaffed. good luck wherever u find work.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 30, 2011)

Rev.IKON said:


> i wouldn't doubt if bowers is still hiring. just got 4 new rigs, and heard they will add more shifts because they have been turning down calls and seem understaffed. good luck wherever u find work.



4 rigs really? did they get another contract? it seems form my observation that bowers may be the biggest IFT contract holder in la co and la city?? not sure how accurate my observations are.

just curious if you work(ed) for bowers. i curious to know how much they start their medics at and i understand its ifts. feel free to PM if we need to keep certain information confidential.


----------

